# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met CHC (Clinique Notre Dame)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
CHC (Clinique Notre Dame)
Rue de Selys Longchamps 47
Waremme

Bezoek de website van CHC


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met CHC.*

----------

